# De quebra



## mayombe

Boa tarde!

Alguém pode explicar-me o que quer dizer a expressao "De quebra" ? 

O contexto poderia ser "Felizes festas e, de quebra, parabéns ao Mário por ter passado no teste final" ou "Julia tudo sabe e tudo conta. De quebra, acolhe contente os assédios do patrao"

Muito obrigada


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Lo traduciría como *de paso*.

Saludos.


----------



## mayombe

Hola Araceli

¿En los dos casos? En el primer caso me parece traducible por "de paso", pero en el segundo no...El segundo parece como un "para más inri/ por si eso fuese poco/ además". No encontré la definición en ningún diccionario virtual...

Un saludo

Un saludo


----------



## araceli

Si, lo dije por intuición, me parece bien traducir como además, también, etc., en la segunda oración.
Esperemos a algún nativo...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

No segundo caso (e acredito que na maioria das vezes em que "de quebra" é usado) o sentido é de "além disso".


----------



## zelis

Marcio Afonso said:


> No segundo caso (e acredito que na maioria das vezes em que "de quebra" é usado) o sentido é de "além disso".


«De quebra» = «de sobra», leio no Houaiss, o que não vai fora do que diz Márcio Afonso. Nunca ouvi a expressão, mas veio-me à ideia também: «de passagem» e «já agora», como quando se diz, no meio de outro assunto: -- Ah, já agora...
-- Ah, diga-se de passagem...
-- Ah e...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Hmm, eu acho que "de quebra" não funciona como "diga-se de passagem" ou "à propósito".


----------



## mayombe

Obrigadíssima a "tothom" (toda a gente, em catalao)


----------



## vf2000

A "quebra" é muito utilizada nas feiras livres. Quando alguém vai comprar algum produto, como amendoim, milho, ou outro qualquer, o vendedor coloca "algo" a mais da medida, GRÁTIS. Assim, uma dúzia de espigas de milho, com "uma quebra" são 13 espigas. Uma lata de amendoim, com a quebra, vem uns 4 a mais.

Acredito que a expressão "de quebra" vem daí e passa a idéia de algo que se faz a mais, um 'regalo", além da obrigação, de passagem, aproveitando o momento. 

Fui à casa da Maria e de quebra visitei o João.
Fui ao banco pagar a luz e de quebra saquei a aposentadoria.
Cézar Cielo ganhou os 50m na Olimpíada, e de quebra bateu o recorde olímpico.

Não encontro em espanhol uma palavra que passe todas essas idéias ao mesmo tempo. Ainda.


----------



## zelis

Bem-vindo ao fórum, vf2000.

O que diz tem jeito... 13, em vez de 12, de quebra ou para uma eventual quebra ou falha do produto... É agradável para quem recebe, e justo. «De quebra» ganha, assim, facilmente o sentido de «extra», «um extra».

Tenho andado arredado do fórum, mas vou voltar.


zelis


----------



## argentinodebsas

Como ya se dijo arriba, dependiendo de la frase existen dos equivalentes posibles para _de quebra_, uno es _de paso_ y el otro _por si eso fuera poco_.

En los ejemplos que dio vf2000, los dos primeros equivalen a _de paso_, mientras que el tercero puede ser traducido como _por si eso fuera poco_.


----------



## Cachimba!

En México hay una expresión que va bien para esta frase. Esa expresión es "de pilón".

Saludos

Cachimba!


----------



## zema

_A quebra_ que explica Vf2000 por aquí es _la yapa_.
La expresión _"de yapa"_ es similar a la expresión "de pilón" que menciona Cachimba!.
El WR la explica como "por añadidura".
Creo que "por añadidura" traduce bastante bien el sentido de "de quebra", aunque coloquialmente no sea de uso tan frecuente como "de paso", "además", etc


----------



## mamilm

Quiero saber si "de quebra" es una expresión idiomática.Gcs


----------



## SusanBryan

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1200950 

Aquí tienes este link, es una expresión en portugués. Saludos!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, manilm. 

Juntei sua pergunta a uma discussão já existente. Veja as respostas acima do seu post.


----------

